
Need help launching academic assignment completion startup - writingmywrongs
https://www.payaprofessor.com/
======
gus_massa
> _Is it illegal to buy an essay?_

> _No. All papers are 100% custom-tailored to your specifications and upon
> submission we are transferring copyright to you. You are free to publish,
> submit, or retain the paper you pay for._

I think this is misleading. It is probably legal to buy, but if the user
submit the essay as a homework and someone notice, the ethical committee will
be unhappy.

~~~
notomorrow
Disagree. >> You are free to publish, submit, or retain the paper you pay for.

Are you advocating to take (or buy) intellectual credit of someone and present
it as yours?

It is not misleading. It is quite unethical. No one judged the legal aspect of
the post. Please stop this _ad hominem_ attack.

~~~
gus_massa
> _Please stop this ad hominem attack._

What?

------
notomorrow
This looks like do-my-homework service. Please stop it!

